

Start up founder choking on raw garlic for Facebook fans - jcnotchrist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NHLLHPq8-Q&feature=player_detailpage

======
jcnotchrist
Regardless of the Facebook "likes", this is still worth it, because now my
tech co-founder knows that I'm super committed:
[http://blog.blackballsoftware.com/2011/06/01/how-far-
would-y...](http://blog.blackballsoftware.com/2011/06/01/how-far-would-your-
business-guy-go-to-promote-your-stuff/)

Thanks for the blog Ben!

